# Dialer "Carpe Diem" auf meinem Rechner...Hilfe!



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

hallo,

habe seit gestern nen dialer namens "carpe diem" auf meinem rechner.

hab versucht ihn mit spybot, norton antivirus 2004 und ad-aware 6 wegzukriegen, aber es hat nicht fuktioniert...

weiss jemand nen rat wie ich das verdammt ding wegbekomme, es raubt mir langsam aber sicher meinen letzten nerv...


----------



## dialerfucker (20 Juni 2004)

@gast;

http://www.pestpatrol.com/Pest_Info/de/c/carpe_diem.asp

Es darf gerne gelacht werden über die Übersetzungsmaschine, unter "Manueller Abbau" oder so ähnlich steht trotzdem alles notwendige. wink:


----------



## Dino (20 Juni 2004)

Eyh, das Ding ist klasse! :vlol:  Selten so gelacht! Das letzte mal bei der Gebrauchsanweisung eines Billig-Autoradios!





> Müssen Knopf klopfen zu machen Macht an!


Aber nichts desto mehr und umso trotz: Gut, dass es solche Seiten gibt! Nicht nur, weil es was zu lachen gibt! :respekt:


----------



## virenscanner (20 Juni 2004)

Übersetzung schrieb:
			
		

> Der "Klumpen-Faktor" ist ein Maß von, wieviel eine Plage "herauf" eine Maschine gummiert, indem er Registereintragungen, -akten und -verzeichnisse addiert. Während mehr Gegenstände in eine Maschine gelegt werden, wird manueller Abbau schwieriger und fehleranfälliger.


Genial...


----------



## Heiko (20 Juni 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Übersetzung schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon irgendwie. Aber vor allem unverständlich...


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

*versteh nich*

bitte helft mir,ich verstehe die anweißungen auf der seite nich


----------



## Dino (20 Juni 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt...ähm...ich auch nicht wirklich. Versuche es mal mit dem bewährten Spybot S&D! Ob es tatsächlich klappt, weiß ich nun auch nicht, aber zumindest führt Spybot CarpeDiem in seinem Repertoire auf.


----------



## dialerfucker (20 Juni 2004)

Jetzt aber mal im Ernst:



> When Dialer.CarpeDiem is executed, it does the following:
> 
> Installs following files:
> 
> ...



Spybot oder HijackThis sollten carpe diem natürlich [email protected], aber mir hat das von pestpatrol so gut gefallen 
_____________________
Dies ist nicht im Recht gebraten!


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

hmmmmm... son shit! 
also norton 2004 professional findet und "löscht" den dialer bis auf die exe-datei im temporären verzeichnis. die kann man erst löschen (per hand oder mit antivirus) wenn man windows neu startet. das ganze funktioniert bei meiner büro-dose mit winme aber trotzdem nicht.

sobald man wieder ins netz geht startet der ie gleich am anfang einen kurzen download, der den ganzen müll wieder runtersaugt und installiert. hab auch schon sämtliche temps vom ie gelöscht. bringt auch nichts.

zugegeben sehr trickreich... :evil: 

wenn jemand mehr weiß bitte genaue anleitung zum deinstallieren. obwohl carpe diem schon seit ende 2003 bei allen gängigen antivirusprogs gelistet wird, scheint er sich erst jetzt auszubreiten. im netz steht noch nicht so viel davon und dann hauptsächlich auf französischen seiten.

also dann... viel erfolg beim killen.

cu


----------



## neward (23 Juni 2004)

*Die* Seite ist tatsächlich Klasse !!  :lol: 

*@ peder *:

Übersetzung von Deutsch nach Neudeutsch:

> Fangen Sie an, indem Sie Ihr Register und Ihr System unterstütz,
> und/oder einen Wiederherstellung Punkt, um Mühe zu verhindern
> einstellen, wenn Sie einen Fehler machen.
= Sichern Sie zuerst Ihre Registry und/oder setzen Sie, falls Ihr System dies unterstützt, einen Wiederherstellungspunkt, um im Fehlerfall alles mühelos wiederherstellen zu können.

> Tötung diese Betriebprozesse mit Aufgabe Manager
= Beende im TaskManager folgende Prozesse

> Entfernen diese Registereinzelteile (wenn Geschenk) mit RegEdit
= Lösche diese Registry-Einträge (falls vorhanden) mit regedit

> Entfernen diese Akten (wenn Geschenk) mit Windows Forscher
= Lösche diese Dateien (falls vorhanden) mit dem WindowsExplorer

> Entfernen diese Verzeichnisse (wenn Geschenk) mit Windows Forscher
= Lösche diese Verzeichnisse (falls vorhanden) mit dem WindowsExplorer

ROTF still L


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*Carpe diem*

Habe auch dieses Mistding eingefangen und werde es nun nicht mehr los. Surfe momentan mit 4Cvision, weil der IE sich die verseuchten Daten immer wieder runtersaugt. 
Was mich besonders stutzig macht ist, dass der Dialer sich anscheinend meines DSL- Anschlusses bemächtigen will. Kann das sein? Er steht zwar bei den DFÜ-Verbinungen (unter "Netzwerkverbindungen"), wenn ich aber anklicke oder mit der Maus drüberfahre, erscheint "DSL-Adapter t-online". Die DSL-Verbindung ist meine einzige Verbindung vom Computer nach außen (kein Modem, kein ISDN). 
Gibt es DSL-Dialer?
Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*Sorry*

Sorry,

da habe ich wohl eine Frage gestellt, die in diesem Forum schon öfter beantwortet wurde, unter anderem hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=116

Es gibt also keine DSL-Dialer, und dies ist wohl technisch auch gar   nicht möglich. 
Vielen Dank - tolle Seite!
Gruß und nix für ungut...


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

*carpe diem*

Hallo,

das ist wirklich ein hartnäckiger Dialer. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Lösung, die Einträge des Dialers auch aus der Registrierung zu löschen, was die Suchprogramme nicht automatisch tun. Ich habe nach der Reinigung mit dem Steganos AntiDialer (auf der Chip HeftCD) unter Start - Ausführen - regedit den Editor geöffnet und mit der Suchfunktion nach den entsprechenden Stichworten gesucht (bei mir cdupdater, Oral..., Carpe diem) und die Einträge gelöscht.

Seitdem habe ich Ruhe! 

Viel Erfolg, Gruß


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: carpe diem*



			
				supporter78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ... aus der Registrierung zu löschen, was die Suchprogramme nicht automatisch tun. Ich habe nach der Reinigung mit dem Steganos AntiDialer (auf der Chip HeftCD) unter Start - Ausführen - regedit den Editor geöffnet und mit der Suchfunktion nach den entsprechenden Stichworten gesucht (bei mir cdupdater, Oral..., Carpe diem) und die Einträge gelöscht.
> 
> ...



genau. das ist der einzige weg! spybot u.a. helfen nur bedingt. 

es ist aber auch so, daß sich installer in den tempverzeichnissen (windows temps und internet temps!) ablegen. auf jeden fall gibt es eine ganze reihe von einträgen, die mit dem carpe diem dialer zu tun haben, aber nicht so heißen. 
ihr braucht auch den "autostartmanager" und/oder den "startupmanager". beides freeware. damit kann man die prozesse killen und den automatischen start beim erneuten hochfahren und einwählen verhindern. 
für einige dateien wie ebony.exe muß man den rechner neu starten, damit man das file löschen kann. auf jeden fall die modemverbindung unterbrechen (stecker raus).

es soll auch helfen, nicht den internetexplorer von microsoft, sondern mozilla, opera oder einen andern browser zu benutzen! 

am sichersten gegen windows-viren ist man übrigens, wenn man keine windose, sondern ein linux-, macintosh oder anderes system fährt wo nicht ms draufsteht...  8) 

sch... dialer!

viel erfolg.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juni 2004)

*Re: Dialer "Carpe Diem" auf meinem Rechner...Hilfe*



			
				pascal schrieb:
			
		

> habe seit gestern nen dialer namens "carpe diem" auf meinem rechner.



Entschuldigung, ich schreie ein "wenig".

*Ich frage mich immer wieder:

Wie kommt ein Dialer auf den Rechner?

Der Dialer muss erst heruntergeladen werden und noch INSTALLIERT(!) werden!*

Liegt es "vielleicht" am Browser IE ... 

Wird alles *automatisch* installiert? Auf welche Felder muss alles geclickt/eingegeben (OK) werden? Erscheinen dort "Eingabefelder"? 

Wird nicht gewarnt ...?


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 Juni 2004)

*Re: Dialer "Carpe Diem" auf meinem Rechner...Hilfe*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Entschuldigung, ich schreie ein "wenig".
> 
> *Ich frage mich immer wieder:
> 
> ...



Hast du schonmal erlebt, das einem der Taschendieb vor dem "Eingriff" auf die Schulter klopft, damit man mitkriegt was läuft?

Du kommst aber schon aus diesem Universum, oder?!?

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

Stalker2002, ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass sich bei meinem Browser irgendwas "heimtückisch" und im "Hintergrund" *selbstständig* installiert.


----------



## technofreak (26 Juni 2004)

Der totale Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Stalker2002, ich habe noch nie erlebt, dass sich bei meinem Browser irgendwas "heimtückisch" und im "Hintergrund" *selbstständig* installiert.



Und was will uns der Dichter damit sagen? Mich hat auch noch kein Taschendieb beklaut ,
 gibt es deswegen keinen Taschendiebstahl ? 

tf


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Juni 2004)

carpediemopfer schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmmm... son shit!
> also norton 2004 professional findet und "löscht" den dialer bis auf die exe-datei im temporären verzeichnis. die kann man erst löschen (per hand oder mit antivirus) wenn man windows neu startet. das ganze funktioniert bei meiner büro-dose mit winme aber trotzdem nicht.
> 
> sobald man wieder ins netz geht startet der ie gleich am anfang einen kurzen download, der den ganzen müll wieder runtersaugt und installiert. hab auch schon sämtliche temps vom ie gelöscht. bringt auch nichts.
> ...




Einfach mal bis zu Ende lesen:
Note: If your Symantec antivirus product reports that it cannot delete a detected file, write down the path and file name. Then use Windows Explorer to locate and delete the file.
http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/dialer.carpediem.html

Und es ist natürlich notwendig, die Systemwiederherstellung von WME/WXP vor dem Reboot auszuschalten.


----------

